# Lian Li PC-Q11 Mini-ITX



## Darksaber (Sep 17, 2010)

The PC-Q11 manages to swallow a full size ATX power supply, standard optical drive and four hard drives while still looking as slim as today's runway models. The mini-ITX chassis is the successor of the Lian-Li Q07, growing slightly taller but managing to impress with a good list of new features. We peel it apart and stuff it full of hardware to see if it bursts apart or manages to keep its posture.

*Show full review*


----------



## stupido (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like those ITX cases from Lian-Li...
But I still wait to see one which should be more performance oriented - I mean there are some nice powerful ITX boards that can take some nice powerful quads, but they lack of cooling performance.

I know that full tower cooler can not be fit in ITX case but than you have Corsair H50 and H70...  

case that can take such a cooler can be a key to a very small/compact gaming machine or super powerful HTPC that can be used as a gaming machine or even LAN party machine...
Doesn't that looks interesting?

P.S.
I know - there is a company called Silverstone...


----------



## Disparia (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool. For the most part, Lian-Li is the only case manufacturer that I look at anymore. Liking what they've done to the Q07 in making the Q11.




stupido said:


> I really like those ITX cases from Lian-Li...
> But I still wait to see one which should be more performance oriented - I mean there are some nice powerful ITX boards that can take some nice powerful quads, but they lack of cooling performance.
> 
> I know that full tower cooler can not be fit in ITX case but than you have Corsair H50 and H70...
> ...



Hmmmm, with a little move around, a mini-cube could take a larger HSF. Listening Lian-Li? 

(No where close to scale):


----------



## stupido (Sep 27, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> http://theburnerishot.com/photo/rough-itx-cube.jpg


Nice schematic - it is quite similar to what I imagine...
The only thing I would not consider is the slim drive - normal drives are much cheaper and you have more variety. And you only loose very little in size. I personally would be very happy to sacrifice little bit of space in exchange of normal optical drive.

Actually yesterday I downloaded Google SketchUp in order to try doing something instead just imagining  

However, there is similar design but it is MicroATX... Indeed it will accept ITX but still, the idea is to be ASAP (As Small As Possible)


----------



## TIGR (Sep 27, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> ....For the most part, Lian-Li is the only case manufacturer that I look at anymore....



Why? There is a number of other companies offering well-built and well-designed cases.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 27, 2010)

looks very similar to lian li pc-q08


----------



## Disparia (Sep 27, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Why? There is a number of other companies offering well-built and well-designed cases.



Don't like most of them 

There are cases outside Lian-Li that I use for certain purposes. Have made servers and workstations with Supermicro towers and racks on several occasions.

There is another ITX I like, the Silverstone Sugo SG05.

I may find cases here or there that meet my functional requirements for whatever personal build I'm on, but why when Lian-Li gives me that little "extra" 

If I'm building for a friend I'll use any case they choose, or try to find one that they'll like.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 27, 2010)

Just one thing, please stop using Digg, its awful, post the stories to reddit instead. Digg is barely used by anyone anymore ever since they put that crap new system in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2010)

i really want one of these in gray/silver for my future "baby rhino" rig. but seeing this review makes me think that although it can fit a gtx470 in it, heat will be a really big issue.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 28, 2010)

What's the max height for a CPU cooler?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 28, 2010)

too big for a mini itx case imo


----------



## Quake (Sep 28, 2010)

What about GPU size?

HD5850 or GTX460 possible?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

I _think_ a 460 should bit, but you might need one with the power connectors on the side


----------



## Quake (Sep 28, 2010)

AFAIK there is none with connectors on the side, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty sure there's a PALIT like that.....


----------



## ktr (Sep 29, 2010)

24cm is the limit for video cards. So a GTX470 or a 5850 should fit.


----------



## caleb (Sep 29, 2010)

Any chance of getting Print to print the whole review ?
I'm so lonely in my crapper at work.


----------



## Quake (Sep 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty sure there's a PALIT like that.....



And I was just talking about this today  

http://techpowerup.com/131896/Zotac-Designs-Overclocker-Friendly-GeForce-GTX-460.html


----------

